# Barn Find 46 BF Goodrich DX I just did a sweet trade for



## gold street customs (Jul 9, 2010)

I doubt that this will be restored original, as it still needs alot of parts to complete, but it should be a fun project , I traded this 


 For this


----------



## OldRider (Jul 9, 2010)

Thats a helluva trade!I'd make that swap anyday..........good luck with the project!


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 9, 2010)

Dude, you got burnt! Do you know how rare the Giant Butte is? Especially with the tubular front fork, reflectors and gumwalls!!!


Was it a crackhead in the high desert? lol, sweet trade!


----------

